# need a little advise



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i am planning a backpacking trip into heavy grizzly country this summer, and am having trouble deciding if i have a handgun sufficient for this. call me a pansy, but i want to take a gun that will put down a grizzly should the need arise. from my posted collection: do i have something good enough, or what should i get. i have a $700 limit for a different handgun if needed. i also would appreciate any suggestion on ammo as well. thanks.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i am planning a backpacking trip into heavy grizzly country this summer... but *i want to take a gun that will put down a grizzly should the need arise*.


A 45-70 Marlin guide gun would do it.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i was actually thinking a handgun for weight reasons. i do have a remington semi auto 30-06, but i don't want to carry that around for 16 days. thanks though.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm not a expert but... Heres my two cents. 
Handguns .44mag and bigger. Thats what they say on the hunting shows anyway. 
I saw WhenAnimalsAttack and a park ranger was attacked by a bear. He took it out with a .357. But... when he fired the bear was already on top of him. He put six rounds of .357 in it's throat which he said is a was a weak spot. 

00 buck will just piss it off you need shotgun slugs. So if you own a shoty you may not have to buy anything. 

As for rifle 30-06 and bigger.
Simply put, if it cant punch through a car it ain't gonna stop a Bear.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would go for a good .44mag. You should be able to find a good one in your price range. I have a buddy that uses a super red hawk .44mag to hunt elk. (shown below)


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

The 500S&W but most people can't hit with these large hand cannons A wounded bear will be a pissed bear. I really don't think I would go 1 on 1 with a bear with a pistol. I had a friend lived and hiked AK. He carried a walking staff with a bell. Warned bears he was in area and never had a problem. I think to much made over bear attacks anyway .Not really that many 
Besides your in their yard so your the trespasser not them.Sort of a home invasion thing. Go Bear.(smile)


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

I know this article is about Hunting, but I think it would also be good for defense purposes also.http://www.galleryofguns.com/ShootingTimes/Articles/DisplayArticles.asp?ID=849


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i was actually thinking a handgun for weight reasons. i do have a remington semi auto 30-06, but i don't want to carry that around for 16 days. thanks though.


You're betting your life on it. A 460 S&W would probably work, 454 might do it, 44 mag is on the bottom end of power for what you want. If you don't like the guide gun, how about an 18" 12 GA loaded with #1 Buck?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ruger makes a sweet little revolver called the Alaskan. Now, I have never shot a 454 or 45 clt before, but that's what the standard model carries. But, they also just came out with a 44 mag version.

That would be a nice gun. Any other time, U could keep 44 special in it, and the recoil wouldn't be bad at all. Then, for that 1 trip, keep 44 mag in it.

That's the gun I'd buy if I were gonna do what U are going to....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

michael t said:


> The 500S&W but most people can't hit with these large hand cannons


Really? I an hit anything with that Ruger! Those hand cannons have such a long site ratios that it is hard not to hit what you are aiming at IMO.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is all I would take. My trusty Kel-Tec 380


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

And you will be missed.:smt088


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The Derringer might do it with some 410s, but it's only two shots. A good .44 Mag would do the trick.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i appreciate all the feedback. it sounds like i need to invest my dollars in a 44 mag. i like the rugers, are there any other good 44's in the $600-$700 range? i think i want to stick to at least a 4" barrel to broaden it's use for me outside the backpacking.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

> A 45-70 Marlin guide gun would do it.


Exactly. I wouldn't rely on a pistol nor revolver to keep me safe from grizzlies. Not a gamble I'd take. My life is worth more than losing four pounds for a weapon that is less accurate, harder to hit where needed with under stress and is less than adequate for this purpose. The .44 Rem Mag is not intended for this purpose nor is it appropriate.

The Marlin GG on the other hand was designed for such a purpose and would serve well for it.

Keep in mind there's a big difference between grizzlies and black bear.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i guess i'll have to look into lever guns too................


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i appreciate all the feedback. it sounds like i need to invest my dollars in a 44 mag. i like the rugers, are there any other good 44's in the $600-$700 range? i think i want to stick to at least a 4" barrel to broaden it's use for me outside the backpacking.


You really can't go wrong with a Ruger. They're solid guns and will take a good beating. Good price, too. For what you want it for, I'd look into Rugers.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i guess i'll have to look into lever guns too................


Well you could get one of those Freedom Arms hand cannons, Magnum Research BFR's or a S&W X-frame but they well exceed your price limit. You can also get a Thompson Center Encore for instance, but you may not want a single-shot.

The Marlin though, easily meets your price and you can buy some accessories and ammo for it with the money left over. budsgunshop.com for instance has the stainless version currently listed for $538.84.

I'm sure there may be more but I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Well as for models theres two revolvers I've shot in my life. Some Smith&Wesson 32ACP. 
And the daddy gun Taurus Raging Bull .44MAG. It has a 6 1/2 barrel and is heavy as a brick. And for that reason I loved it. 
.44 scared me till i shot one. I had worst accuracy with a .380 we were using then i did with the Raging Bull.
No 1911 trigger can compare with a Revolver S.A. pull. I didn't pull the trigger, it just went off at command.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Living in Northwestern Montana I to have to watch for the big boys and mountain lions. I carry my Glock 23 everywhere. Ya, it’s probably not big enough but it’s better than a stick. I would probably use bear spray first if I had the time. Just letting bears know that you are there is helpful. They try to avoid us as much as possible. I have yet to get any closer than a couple hundred yards for a Grizzly here. They usually know I’m around and my daughters are usually beating rocks together for noise.

I carried a Ruger Super Black hawk (.44 MAg) when I lived in Alaska. Nice gun! I shoulda never sold it.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Well armed*

I'd also go with the guide gun, but I'd carry the Sig 229 .357 Sig on my hip. If you are really going to be attacked then a rifle can be tough to get in action quickly and is no good if you get knocked down and that beast is on top of you. From underneath you've got a good shot at the throat or the lungs.

Making your presence known in order to avoid the tragedy entirely is definately best. Well armed you might come out the victor, but a dead grizzly is no victory for the American wilderness.

You never know though. I heard a story recently involving a rogue grizzly that was absolutely HUGE. The guy was in a situation where he had to defend himself and he just stood his ground and opened fire with everything he had from a handgun. (not sure what cal) He put 34 rounds into it before it finally laid down. When they took a look into the grizzly it had remains from two humans in it's belly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i appreciate all the feedback. it sounds like i need to invest my dollars in a 44 mag. i like the rugers, are there any other good 44's in the $600-$700 range? i think i want to stick to at least a 4" barrel to broaden it's use for me outside the backpacking.


I think this looks kewl


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

what about accuracy with such a short barrel? it would make a sweet carry gun in a nice horizontal shoulder holster!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally find that I shoot revolvers very accurately if ya cock the hammer. I've shot a 357 w/ that size barrel before and did fine. I would think at 7 yards or less, U'd be fine.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ruger makes a sweet little revolver called the Alaskan. Now, I have never shot a 454 or 45 clt before, but that's what the standard model carries. But, they also just came out with a 44 mag version.
> 
> That would be a nice gun. Any other time, U could keep 44 special in it, and the recoil wouldn't be bad at all. Then, for that 1 trip, keep 44 mag in it.
> 
> That's the gun I'd buy if I were gonna do what U are going to....


This would be my choice as well. Loading the 45 LC or the 454 casull makes it pretty versatile, and plenty gun to stop a bear. I've been wanting one myself, though not many bears in the area:smt022


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Alaskan*

The Alaskan retails for $899 so actual dealer price is probably on target with your budget and your purpose is exactly what the gun is designed for. I'd go .454. I suggested the rifle primarily because I hate to see anyone buy a gun that is so singular in purpose the it doesn't get use. At least a rifle is perfectly good for hunting when you aren't on the the bear defensive, but hey it's your money and heck that Alaskan looks like a damn fine gun.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Read an article where someone killed a bear with a Glock in 40 S&W. In Minnesota, one can hunt big game with a 357, 10MM, 41mag, 44 mag or any 50. I have an EAA Witness 10MM (Wonder finish) that I use for hunting. They run around $400 or less. The factory 10rd mags can be easily altered to hold 14+1. I have had no problems with the gun. Good accuracy, easy to carry, and pretty inexpensive. Then, one COULD use it as a carry weapon, should they choose.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> Read an article where someone killed a bear with a Glock in 40 S&W. In Minnesota, one can hunt big game with a 357, 10MM, 41mag, 44 mag or any 50. I have an EAA Witness 10MM (Wonder finish) that I use for hunting. They run around $400 or less. The factory 10rd mags can be easily altered to hold 14+1. I have had no problems with the gun. Good accuracy, easy to carry, and pretty inexpensive. Then, one COULD use it as a carry weapon, should they choose.


Then my G23 is good to go.?


----------

